# Soke Michael DePasquale, Sr.



## HKphooey (Sep 25, 2006)

I am saddened to post that Soke Michael DePasquale, Sr. has passwed away.  He passed on September 23, 2006.

More info/press release...
http://www.depasqualejujitsu.com/

RIP
:asian:


----------



## bdparsons (Sep 25, 2006)

. :asian: 

Respects,
Bill Parsons
Triangle Kenpo Institute


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 25, 2006)

.:asian:


----------



## HKphooey (Sep 25, 2006)

Here is the info for services...

http://www.depasqualejujitsu.com/html/body_services.html


----------



## John Brewer (Sep 25, 2006)

:asian:


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 25, 2006)

:asian:


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Sep 25, 2006)

He was someone that I remember from my first days of karate back in 1991.
I bought Inside Karate Magazine a lot and he and his son were featured in every issue in some way.
My prayers go to his family.

AoG


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Sep 25, 2006)

:asian:


----------



## bshovan (Sep 25, 2006)

God Bless O'Sensei Michael DePasQuale,

He was a true Martial Artist and human being who always put others before himself, teaching life lessons as needed.
O'Sensei was a living legend, a pioneer and guardian of what the Martial Arts are all about. His vast knowledge, wisdom and understanding of many cultural ways of life were his trademark. 
O'Sensei was not only a Master Martial Artist but a teacher who spent his whole life helping others. He preached the positivity all should strive for and become. 
Rest in peace O'Sensei and thankyou for everything.

Bill Shovan


----------



## arnisador (Sep 25, 2006)

.


----------



## KempoShaun (Sep 25, 2006)

I had the honor of being recognized for my fifth degree black belt by the IFOJJ in 1997, and will never forget the short ammount of time I got to spend talking with DePasquale Sensei Sr.  I will also never stop watching my Hepi-Ryu cane instructional video that he gave me as a gift.  The Martial Arts world was changed drastically by this man.  He will be sorely missed.  :asian:


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 25, 2006)

:asian:


----------



## MJS (Sep 25, 2006)

.:asian:


----------



## pstarr (Sep 26, 2006)

.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Sep 26, 2006)

I remember a photo of him giving an honorary black belt certificate to then President Richard Nixon.  Does anyone have that photo or the story behind it?

AoG


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 26, 2006)

.


----------



## Swordlady (Sep 26, 2006)

Rest in peace, sir.  :asian:


----------



## Tames D (Sep 26, 2006)

.


----------



## Hand Sword (Sep 26, 2006)

:asian:


----------



## kelly keltner (Sep 26, 2006)

.


----------



## The Kai (Sep 27, 2006)

.


----------



## Carol (Sep 28, 2006)

:asian:


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Sep 28, 2006)

.


----------



## IcemanSK (Sep 29, 2006)

:asian:


----------

